# The Joe Schmo Show 3 : The Full Bounty



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Just watched episode 1 online. Episode 2 was not available yet. The site says every episode available 3 days after it airs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

awesome show!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Such a great show. I was laughing my head off. I think Mr. Wentworth was my favorite moment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I forgot how much I loved the orignal Schmoe until I watched last night. I loved when they had the interpreter in the fountain.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It starts tonight ?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

There was a show like this on years ago but it wasn't called Joe Schmo, I don't remember the name but it was a bunch of "B" actors and one regular guy trying to win $100,000.oo. The one guy that plays the Marine Corp Drill Sgt. all the time was one of the actors. It was real funny watching all the stuff that went on in the Directors Trailer. Is This the same show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> It starts tonight ?


Last night but I believe they are replaying both episodes tonight.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

High Larious!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> There was a show like this on years ago but it wasn't called Joe Schmo, I don't remember the name but it was a bunch of "B" actors and one regular guy trying to win $100,000.oo. The one guy that plays the Marine Corp Drill Sgt. all the time was one of the actors. It was real funny watching all the stuff that went on in the Directors Trailer. Is This the same show.


Same show. Started last night on SpikeTV


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Loved the original, then I loved the sequel with Joe & Jane (I & II) Schmo, and the quality is just as good with TJSS v3.0.

Also loving the subtle/not-so-subtle background jokes and sexual innuendo (pun intended). e.g. Wanda (the Trophy wife) wearing the Montrose Bail Bonds t-shirt with the caption "*F*ugitive *A*nd *R*ecovery *T*eam *S*ervices". LOL!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

So far, so good. (I am also watching online, and ep. 2 isn't up yet as far as I know.)

Ralph is in great form. And Chase seems to have MKG-like qualities, like giving the big room to Lorenzo Lamas when he asked for it...which of course, they can't do, because they need Chase in the well-monitored fish bowl that is his room.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

The deaf chick's dummy, with the translator behind her speaking for the dummy, was one of the oddest parts of the show.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

It was obvious (to anyone knowing sign language) that this wasn't the "interpreter's" day job. When his hands were visible there were some correct signs, but his movements were jerky and somewhat tentative. All part of the fun.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

dbranco said:


> It was obvious (to anyone knowing sign language) that this wasn't the "interpreter's" day job. When his hands were visible there were some correct signs, but his movements were jerky and somewhat tentative. All part of the fun.


Thats kind of funny because if you check his IMDB page, in his bio it says that "Fred's sign language skills landed him a larger interpreter role on Weeds."


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So wait. Is this not once a week thing?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Thats kind of funny because if you check his IMDB page, in his bio it says that "Fred's sign language skills landed him a larger interpreter role on Weeds."


While watching, I wondered whether the signing was legit or not because so much of it seemed funny. The sign for "balls" was particularly amusing. (Hand out, palm up, slightly cupped, and make a weighing motion as you raise your hand up and down slightly as though considering the weight of a ball). At least that's how he did it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

_Imported from the "Joe Schmo Returns!" thread, spoiler tags removed:_


Kablemodem said:


> Wow, what a great show. So many awesome moments. Since they were talking about voting Lorenzo off I never thought that would actually happen since these shows are usually edited to mislead the viewer. But I think it was a good choice because he was a big threat.


Uh, Kablemodem, allow me to remind you that the editing "to mislead the viewer" and LL being "a good choice because he was a big threat" are all moot points. You have become "Joe Schmo" if you are believing that voting off LL was a strategic choice instead of a scripted and rehearsed plot point. 

A clear misleading edit was where they played up the whole tension about Karlee (the Deaf Girl) reacting to the sound of the champagne cork popping when, in fact, Chase* (aka "Joe Schmo") didn't even notice a thing.

My favorite character so far is Chico (the Ex-Con).

* It's also amusing that a guy who wants to be a Bounty Hunter has a name like Chase. :up:


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> _Imported from the "Joe Schmo Returns!" thread, spoiler tags removed:_
> 
> Uh, Kablemodem, allow me to remind you that the editing "to mislead the viewer" and LL being "a good choice because he was a big threat" are all moot points. You have become "Joe Schmo" if you are believing that voting off LL was a strategic choice instead of a scripted and rehearsed plot point.
> 
> ...


I bet they figure out a way to get LL back on the show at some point.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Inundated said:


> ... Ralph is in great form. And Chase seems to have MKG-like qualities, like giving the big room to Lorenzo Lamas when he asked for it...which of course, they can't do, because they need Chase in the well-monitored fish bowl that is his room.


MKG had the tell-tale eyes bugging out, while Chase has his tell-tale tongue in cheek while body swaying. LOL!

Did that cauldron actually break down or blow up accidentally during the elimination ceremony, or was that a misleading edit?

Lady Liberty has to hold her arm out for a loooong time during the elimination ceremony. I was expecting her to be less-clothed if the producers were going to mimic the original JSS production values (hands on a stripper, splash t-shirt to reveal message, chocolate bodypaint, etc). We'll just have to stay tuned to see ...


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> Thats kind of funny because if you check his IMDB page, in his bio it says that "Fred's sign language skills landed him a larger interpreter role on Weeds."


Interesting -- maybe he's trying to look 'bad', and acting the part. It made it funnier for me, watching it.

The actress is obviously not deaf, based on her 'interview' as she was getting out of the car, that she had to be "on top of her game". Her speech was completely normal; she's faking a stereotypical 'deaf speech pattern'.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife (she didn't see the first two seasons) is adamantly convinced that we the audience are the only Schmoe and that Chase is really an actor, like everyone else.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

dbranco said:


> Interesting -- maybe he's trying to look 'bad', and acting the part. It made it funnier for me, watching it.
> 
> The actress is obviously not deaf, based on her 'interview' as she was getting out of the car, that she had to be "on top of her game". Her speech was completely normal; she's faking a stereotypical 'deaf speech pattern'.


Oh yea.. she's already slipped up once with apparently more to come.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

What do you mean actors? This is a real competition.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

I laughed so much I had tears in my eyes. Good stuff.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

danterner said:


> My wife (she didn't see the first two seasons) is adamantly convinced that we the audience are the only Schmoe and that Chase is really an actor, like everyone else.


Part of me believes that as well because there sure is a lot of risk/money that is put up if the Schmoe was to figure it out on the first day.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Part of me believes that as well because there sure is a lot of risk/money that is put up if the Schmoe was to figure it out on the first day.


There were people during the first show that thought MKG was in on it as well. He was either an incredible actor or he was truly fooled and I don't think he's a great actor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wonder if there is a backup plan if/when that happens. You can only get lucky so many times.

I believe there is a backup plan for the "deaf" girl because there is absolutely no way that anybody could keep up that ruse (spelling) for the entire time.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if there is a backup plan if/when that happens. You can only get lucky so many times.


I need to catch this.

In season two, the female Schmo actually did, for the most part, figure it out so they just pulled her in to the company and brought in a new girl schmo.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This was just as good as the last two seasons. So awesomely funny! I can't wait to see more. 

I think the interpreter is one of the funniest parts. I like in the opening how the deaf woman talks and then he "translates" aloud something that doesn't really match what she said  The fact that they've got all those animals out there is so over-the-top funny as well.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> This was just as good as the last two seasons. So awesomely funny! I can't wait to see more.
> 
> I think the interpreter is one of the funniest parts. I like in the opening how the deaf woman talks and then he "translates" aloud something that doesn't really match what she said  The fact that they've got all those animals out there is so over-the-top funny as well.


I figured the gag was that the interpreter was speaking for the dummy (Mr. Wentworth), and she just waved the dummy's arms and responded to the dummy out-of-sync with the interpreter, without moving the dummy's mouth. But I also loved the dummy's dramatic eye movements during close-ups. LOL!

And I hope you caught the symbolism of each animal spirit with each character. e.g., the "Best Friend" is the Dog (man's best friend), the A-hole is the donkey, etc. Lorenzo claimed the fox, but it would have been interesting if his spirit animal was llamas (L.Lamas) ...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

getreal said:


> And I hope you caught the symbolism of each animal spirit with each character. e.g., the "Best Friend" is the Dog (man's best friend), the A-hole is the donkey, etc. Lorenzo claimed the fox, but it would have been interesting if his spirit animal was llamas (L.Lamas) ...


Good catch! I didn't notice at all. I did find it funny that they were all supposed to make the noises of their animals and the absurdity of all them them together making noises. Not to mention that they gave Chase (and several others -- ie the flamingo) animals that don't have a real distinctive noise.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)




----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am surprised they have someone a "character" that is so easy to screw up. I have a feeling the deaf girl will be made and the producers will have to "spin" her story. It will be really easy as they can just make her say she was faking being deaf to not seem as a threat and to stay around longer.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

getreal said:


> I figured the gag was that the interpreter was speaking for the dummy (Mr. Wentworth), and she just waved the dummy's arms and responded to the dummy out-of-sync with the interpreter, without moving the dummy's mouth. But I also loved the dummy's dramatic eye movements during close-ups. LOL!
> 
> And I hope you caught the symbolism of each animal spirit with each character. e.g., the "Best Friend" is the Dog (man's best friend), the A-hole is the donkey, etc. Lorenzo claimed the fox, but it would have been interesting if his spirit animal was llamas (L.Lamas) ...


The spirit animal of the woman who did the nude modeling was the beaver, I am pretty sure.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm glad this is back, the previous two were so fun.

On Wikipedia I learned that Kristen Wiig was one of the "B" actors on Season 1! I don't remember that (but I'd have to reason back then to remember her).

I can't believe they can still find a Schmoe who doesn't at least recognize the host. He's in a lot of television.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm glad this is back, the previous two were so fun.
> 
> On Wikipedia I learned that Kristen Wiig was one of the "B" actors on Season 1! I don't remember that (but I'd have to reason back then to remember her).
> 
> I can't believe they can still find a Schmoe who doesn't at least recognize the host. He's in a lot of television.


I have no idea who the host is. I looked him up and most of the stuff he's done has been animated, comedy specials, or a one-off episode in different shows.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Trying not to read for Ep. 2 spoilers. Spike put it up online tonight (3 days) but it probably won't work until late night due to Pacific Time.

Don't remember Dr. Pat? Blasphemy!  (Of course, her career really took off post-Schmo.)

Your host Ralph Garman (bounty hunter Jake Montrose this time around) is a radio personality on Los Angeles rock station KROQ...he's on the morning show, and worked with Jimmy Kimmel back when Jimmy was a radio guy at KROQ.

He hasn't been on a LOT of TV. His most steady work has been voiceover work for Family Guy, which he's done for years.

He was also a TCF user under the user name "Smarmy Host" (his season 1 character name). I haven't checked to see if he's still around here.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yipes! I missed the first few shows. Just noticed it in rerun today. So, for those in the same boat I'm in, tomorrow 1/15 they're running all shows up until now with a new one at 10:00 p.m.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We missed the first seasons of this and really didn't know much about it, so it was a nice surprise. Funny stuff. I'm not usually a fan of pranks, but this sucked me right in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> I can't believe they can still find a Schmoe who doesn't at least recognize the host. He's in a lot of television.


TJSS is the only place I recognize him from.

Looking at his IMDB page, I see that he was in NYPD Blue, and in retrospect, I now remember his character, but I never would have remembered that on my own.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Ralph played "Reggie" in the Al Pacino film "Two For The Money".

From hearing some of his KROQ podcasts, he complained about losing screen time.

I'd say if he was going to be "recognized", it'd be from TJSS, but then again, Randy in season 3 may have been recognized for his minor role in "Super Troopers"...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Regular reality shows have actors that might have a screen credit or two. I don't think finding out one of your fellow contestants has done some acting is as much of a game breaker now. Even Ralph could explain a way a role or two.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't believe the cast of the first two Schmos had as many previous credits as this one does.

I was looking through the cast list, and saw a couple of interesting things:

Allen (the Buddy) is played by Robert Belushi, who is Jim Belushi's son.

Michael Weaver (the A-hole) was on "The Mullets", an awful sitcom that aired 11 episodes on UPN in 2003-04. Oddly enough, his brother on The Mullets was played by David Hornsby (Rickety Cricket on Always Sunny in Philly), who played The Hutch, the A-hole character on the original Schmo Show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Inundated said:


> I'd say if he was going to be "recognized", it'd be from TJSS, but then again, Randy in season 3 may have been recognized for his minor role in "Super Troopers"...


When Chase said that Randy looked familiar, he should have said, "I get that a lot... people think I'm the guy from _Modern Family_."


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We watched the movie "Ted" this weekend, and Ralph Garman the host played the main (human) character's father in the movie. It was a short scene, but I recognized him immediately.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, in a way it might just make more sense to go with it. 

"Yeah, I'm an aspiring actor, you may have seen me in a small roll"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...any of the contestants and host could easily explain any previous gigs...that's pretty commonplace in today's reality shows.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The host would be tricky, since his backstory is that he's supposed to be a legit bounty hunter for quite some time.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

busyba said:


> The host would be tricky, since his backstory is that he's supposed to be a legit bounty hunter for quite some time.


A legit bounty hunter could still do some acting. The Fall Guy was a stuntman after all.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Chase had never seen or heard of Lorenzo Lamas, and has no clue about Ralph, so you guys are talking about a non-situation.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

getreal said:


> Chase had never seen or heard of Lorenzo Lamas, and has no clue about Ralph, so you guys are talking about a non-situation.


well the producers made a big deal about it so we are discussing it. ex: all the backstory on the guy from Troopers.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah ... like they also created all the false tension over the Deaf Girl reacting to the sound of the champagne cork popping. Carry on!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

False tension and close calls that weren't are staples of Joe Schmo going back to season 1.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Remember the actress out front (can't remember if it was 1 or 2) that said she "got the part" right at moment one?

Chase doesn't seem to have a problem with the fact that an actor (that he's never heard of) is actually a "legitimate" contestant on "The Full Bounty".

Heck, I'D barely recognize Lorenzo Lamas. I know the name from him being on "Falcon Crest", but never watched the show. I'd also never heard of "Renegade" in any form until Lorenzo was cast on this show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Azlen said:


> False tension and close calls that weren't are staples of Joe Schmo going back to season 1.


...not to mention every single reality show ever.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Inundated said:


> ... Heck, I'D barely recognize Lorenzo Lamas. I know the name from him being on "Falcon Crest", but never watched the show. I'd also never heard of "Renegade" in any form until Lorenzo was cast on this show.


So you didn't catch his starring role alongside Debbie Gibson in "Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus"?  I would put LLamas in the same category as The Hoff.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

and of course Schmoe going to the Urgent Care really was no big deal...what is somebody going to say?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> So you didn't catch his starring role alongside Debbie Gibson in "Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus"?  I would put LLamas in the same category as The Hoff.


My favorite was his judging role on "Are You Hot?" where he was infamous for using a laser pointer to point out contestants' flaws. It was one of those "is this really a show?" shows.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

"My Beaver just peed"


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...and no further mention of the missing scorpion!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I imagine the missing scorpion will "unexpectedly" show up in the house at some point in the future.  

I'm really surprised that they are attempting to take Chase on location. Seems really dangerous with him thinking it's all real....but I'm anxious to see the next episode to see how this all pans out!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I imagine the missing scorpion will "unexpectedly" show up in the house at some point in the future.
> 
> I'm really surprised that they are attempting to take Chase on location. Seems really dangerous with him thinking it's all real....but I'm anxious to see the next episode to see how this all pans out!


In the preview for the next episode...


Spoiler



Chase is holding a gun on the skip. I hope the producers were smart enough to put inert rounds in it


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

busyba said:


> In the preview for the next episode...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Most Shocking Emlimination Yet!!

<cut to dummy shifting his eyes>


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I love all the dramatic cuts before the elimination starts.  

I did notice that his nose looked like it was already cut prior to that scene. They may have shown things out of order. The talk to the girls about them liking LV when he was sitting outside, his nose looked like it had ointment on it and a little red where the cuts were. 

I'm sure it was done just so they could have the "drama" of the cut later in the show, but it was obvious to me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I LOVE that they stick the interpretor in the water fountian during the elimination ceremony!


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I didn't watch the previous seasons, but people here seemed to think highly of them, so I figured I'd give this one a shot. I just watched the first 3 episodes in a row, and I was laughing my butt off. Season pass created.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I LOVE that they stick the interpretor in the water fountian during the elimination ceremony!


lol! I can't believe I didn't notice this -- a lot of things go on in the background while we're concentrating on whatever the camera is focused on at the moment. I'll have to pay more attention!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dbranco said:


> lol! I can't believe I didn't notice this -- a lot of things go on in the background while we're concentrating on whatever the camera is focused on at the moment. I'll have to pay more attention!!


you HAVE to pay attention to the background...everything is over the top. The pictures, the statues, the backdrops....you could watch an episode 5 times and keep finding new things to laugh at.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

pmyers said:


> you HAVE to pay attention to the background...everything is over the top. The pictures, the statues, the backdrops....you could watch an episode 5 times and keep finding new things to laugh at.


The painting omg the painting!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> The painting omg the painting!


dang, what did I miss?? (I promise to watch MUCH more carefully in the future!)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> and of course Schmoe going to the Urgent Care really was no big deal...what is somebody going to say?


Some of the locals may or may not know that the tv crew is in the area and accidently spill something to Chase, I'm betting Ralph didn't go with Chase on the off chance he get recognized in public.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dbranco said:


> dang, what did I miss?? (I promise to watch MUCH more carefully in the future!)


I tried to find a screen grab on google but couldn't find one. Look for it anytime they have a "meeting" in the living room. Also look at the fireplace mantle.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Langree said:


> Some of the locals may or may not know that the tv crew is in the area and accidently spill something to Chase, I'm betting Ralph didn't go with Chase on the off chance he get recognized in public.


but what are they going to spill? they don't know anything either.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> but what are they going to spill? they don't know anything either.


The actors were in the area before Chase, so they may have seen Ralph or the guy from Super Troopers and could say as much. They may not have details, but even an innocent comment could be enough to make Chase suspicious.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> The painting omg the painting!


LOL! The first time I saw the painting I had to freeze the frame to admire it's awesome awfulness. LOL! :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Langree said:


> The actors were in the area before Chase, so they may have seen Ralph or the guy from Super Troopers and could say as much. They may not have details, but even an innocent comment could be enough to make Chase suspicious.


We/you don't know they were in the area before Chase or what type of contact they had with the public. And even then.....the chances of somebody saying something in a small strip mall urgent care center are about slim to none. Mainly it just made for good ol made up drama.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The actors had been there for weeks, months, whatever it is...but as far as Chase knows, they showed up on the same day he did, and did not even go to the store or anything.

If one of the actors was recognized not even for being an actor, but by someone on the street as someone they saw a few weeks ago...

Yes, it's unlikely, but they have to control the situation to prevent even the possibility of it happening.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> We/you don't know they were in the area before Chase or what type of contact they had with the public. And even then.....the chances of somebody saying something in a small strip mall urgent care center are about slim to none. Mainly it just made for good ol made up drama.


If you say so.. they set up the grounds and brought in the cast and crew in a vacuum, by dark of night, nobody saw nothing and once they were there they never left the grounds, even before Chase arrived.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

pmyers said:


> but what are they going to spill? they don't know anything either.


"Hey, aren't you Ralph Garmin? Man, the Joe Schmo Show was awesome. I can't believe that guy thought that was a real reality show."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> "Hey, aren't you Ralph Garmin? Man, the Joe Schmo Show was awesome. I can't believe that guy thought that was a real reality show."


Remember..only "joe" went with a producer.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Lady Liberty carries a taser ...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

... and the painting ... oh, the painting ...


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The painting got a cameo tonight.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope that the producers have a backup plan for when it comes out that the deaf girl isn't deaf. That's the most likely thing to be exposed, and they should have a plan B where all the rest of the cast gets all pissed off and indignant and she comes clean as having lied to the producers.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> The painting got a cameo tonight.


I think you mean "The sweet ass painting got a cameo tonight."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone else notice the ventriloquest dummy stole a gun last night? The dummy has been in every episode. Just one very brief flash per episode, but they always make me laugh as it has seemed so random. The dummy, on its own and not being controlled by the "deaf" woman, seems always to be shown to be lurking on the periphery, spying on the cast. Until tonight, I thought it was just meaningless absurdity. Now, though, I'm wondering if it might be something more. Anyone think we might be seeing a B-story that's running through the course of the series, and that as further episodes are aired we'll wind up seeing the dummy doing more and more? (Kind of like the Community episode where Abed, in the background throughout the episode, helps a woman through labor). I know it sounds extremely absurd, but I kind of wonder if we may ultimately wind up seeing a "manhunt" for a fugitive armed dummy in a final "how ridiculous can we make this before the Joe realizes we are having him on" push.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> I hope that the producers have a backup plan for when it comes out that the deaf girl isn't deaf. That's the most likely thing to be exposed, and they should have a plan B where all the rest of the cast gets all pissed off and indignant and she comes clean as having lied to the producers.


I could easily see it just being said that she was doing it to gain some type of competitive advantage. If others thought she was deaf she would not be seen as a real threat to the others.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

I think it will come to light down the road, like when it was revealed in JS 1 that one of the contestants lied about his employment. Dunno they will go so far as a removal and court-ordered reinstatement, but I'm seeing a parallel here.



JETarpon said:


> I hope that the producers have a backup plan for when it comes out that the deaf girl isn't deaf. That's the most likely thing to be exposed, and they should have a plan B where all the rest of the cast gets all pissed off and indignant and she comes clean as having lied to the producers.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved when Chase said "You can't write this stuff" and then one of the actors says in one of his interviews "You can and we DID write this stuff"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Sexually-Impaired American


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

In true Joe Schmo style, they built up the deaf girl gaffe for two weeks, and absolutely nothing came out of it that we hadn't already seen in previews. I'm sure it will be used in the future, but the on and on build up to nothing annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

rimler said:


> In true Joe Schmo style, they built up the deaf girl gaffe for two weeks, and absolutely nothing came out of it that we hadn't already seen in previews. I'm sure it will be used in the future, but the on and on build up to nothing annoys the heck out of me.


I'm totally okay with it; after all, it's not a reality show - it's a parody of reality shows. And buildup with no payoff is what reality shows do. They're lampooning that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did I miss something or where was LV during the offsite "capture"? He was definitely NOT with the group.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Did I miss something or where was LV during the offsite "capture"? He was definitely NOT with the group.


I hadn't noticed that ... good catch! I wonder if that capture was edited out of sequence and actually took place after LV left the show for Ray-Ray.

But this episode showed them at the mansion with Chase revelling in the after-glow of the chase while LV was sulking (& day-drinking) in the other room. 

Or maybe LV was strapped to the roof of the van, so that the interpreter could have a seat next to the deaf chick. 

Then again, maybe he rode along in a separate vehicle with the camera crew so that Chase would not be suspicious.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Either way it was horrible editing and really bugged me. That's 2 big things they've shown out of order. The other was when chase was alread hurt.

I still love the show but this LV thing was pretty big and it makes you start to wonder if it really is us that's being played.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

rimler said:


> In true Joe Schmo style, they built up the deaf girl gaffe for two weeks, and absolutely nothing came out of it that we hadn't already seen in previews. I'm sure it will be used in the future, but the on and on build up to nothing annoys the heck out of me.


That is what they do and it is a perfect take-off on most reality shows. It is also why almost every eviction is the most shocking, amazing, unbelievable eviction yet!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Where Is The Scorpion!!!???!!!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

When does this show start and what channel is it on?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> When does this show start and what channel is it on?


8 days ago, and spike.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't think the producers reaction was to that of the deaf chick and I don't think the Schmo said, "did you hear me?" to the deaf chick. I think something did happen to make him seem skeptical but I think there was some creative editing to make it more dramatic.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Where Is The Scorpion!!!???!!!


I was hoping to see the scorpion crawling on Wanda Montrose during the elimination ceremony, and that Jake would have to tear her shirt off and throw it into the fire.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Einselen said:


> I don't think the producers reaction was to that of the deaf chick and I don't think the Schmo said, "did you hear me?" to the deaf chick. I think something did happen to make him seem skeptical but I think there was some creative editing to make it more dramatic.


I am now expecting one of these "moments" in each and every episode. They have already alluded to Chase questioning the "setup" in the next episode.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

danterner said:


> Sexually-Impaired American


That whole speech was hilarious. King Latifah.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I about lost it when Skylar told Chase she would wear a strap-on for LV.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I about lost it when Skylar told Chase she would wear a strap-on for LV.


Oh god, that was funny. I give so much credit to these actors for being able to deliver lines like that with a straight face.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I don't think the producers reaction was to that of the deaf chick and I don't think the Schmo said, "did you hear me?" to the deaf chick. I think something did happen to make him seem skeptical but I think there was some creative editing to make it more dramatic.


my wife said the same thing that he didn't really say that to her.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The producers are clearly playing to us as much as to Chase. When Chase was inside the house pointing the gun at the girl, they kept cutting to the van to show reactions from the cast members that Chase couldn't hear. 

"She's giving out ****? I want some ****!"
"She's giving out bl*w jobs now?"

It's the behavior Chase was complaining about from Randy, but Chase wasn't there. That was 100% for us. It was also, again, 100% hilarious. We were rolling with that bit.

Which reminds me, I'm glad this is on SPIKE and not CBS. Definitely some lines we wouldn't hear if Survivor producers were making this.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I still chuckle each time Lady Liberty's dress opens.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> The producers are clearly playing to us as much as to Chase. When Chase was inside the house pointing the gun at the girl, they kept cutting to the van to show reactions from the cast members that Chase couldn't hear.
> 
> "She's giving out ****? I want some ****!"
> "She's giving out bl*w jobs now?"
> ...


Well it is possible that Chase's radio was setup 2-way like Jake's was, but yeah...I'm assuming all of that is dubbed in.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

pmyers said:


> my wife said the same thing that he didn't really say that to her.


 But why would she get up looking like she just made a big mistake?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

NJChris said:


> But why would she get up looking like she just made a big mistake?


1) He said something and she said "yeah" and she freaks out because she knows she probably should have not heard whatever he may have said because his mouth was covered by his shoulder (the angle could have been such she was looking at him).

2) Her "reaction" shot is an easy pick up shot after the fact, even with him in frame. Heck even on "real" reality shows there will be pick up shots where some event is recreated just because a camera man or sound guy may have been in the wrong position.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well it is possible that Chase's radio was setup 2-way like Jake's was, but yeah...I'm assuming all of that is dubbed in.


I thought I heard it over chase's radio, but maybe they just fooled me


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I noticed for the first time in the opening credits " and introducing Lorenzo Lamas as Lorenzo Lamas." It's the "introducing" part that gets me.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...any of the contestants and host could easily explain any previous gigs...that's pretty commonplace in today's reality shows.


Except that they've already given fake back stories that don't involve acting.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> I am now expecting one of these "moments" in each and every episode. They have already alluded to Chase questioning the "setup" in the next episode.


The preview has Chase saying "this is a setup", but maybe he's talking about one specific aspect of the show?

They got past Karlee's goof, and I assume that if he presses it, they'll take her off the show for "lying to the producers" about being deaf.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

On the occasion of the premiere of JS3, some advice to Chase Rogan from previous holders of the title, including TCF members Matt Kennedy Gould and Amanda Naughton (now Mrs. Amanda Mason). From The Hometown Paper of Schmos:

http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...tsburgh-schmoes-advise-current-player-669435/

And a shoutout from MKG to us...er...Facebook, that is, though I'm sure we're in there somewhere, as some of us are FB friends of Matt, and photoshopgrl here got him onto TCF from FB:



> What he's come to realize is that the show made viewers happy -- he still hears from fans on Facebook.
> 
> "No one has ever once in nine-plus years said something negative to me about it," he said. "Every piece of feedback to my face has been positive. ... But that [fear about what people would think of me] was all something I drummed up in my head. It wasn't real."


The New York Times and Boston Globe had preview articles.

And I caught an article somewhere that the ratings aren't all that great for season 3, at least at the opening...under 1 million viewers.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This show continues to crack me up. I must say though that I don't believe I would have bought the prisoner setup even from the start. I don't think any prison system would loan out hard time inmates like that. The whole "Canapé boss?" and "Sit down boss?" was a total hilarious ripoff of Cool Hand Luke.

Good stuff!


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Matt was a member here?


I think Chase thinks the challenge was a setup, not the whole show. I'm sure they'll talk him past it without too much trouble. But my husband and I (who've both worked with incarcerated clients in different capacities) said the same thing to each other - it was SUPER obvious those guys weren't prisoners.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Matt was a member here?


He finally found this place after we talked about him for over 8 years, and made an appearance back in April.

Of course, he posted three messages and hasn't returned.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

This season isn't doing it for me like the previous two did. I can't quite put my finger on it, but this time around too much stuff is just ringing falsely.


----------



## RyanSmith (Jan 31, 2013)

I have not watched this show. But i will watch this show soon. I hope for good one.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> This season isn't doing it for me like the previous two did. I can't quite put my finger on it, but this time around too much stuff is just ringing falsely.


I totally agree. I LOVED the other seasons but this season just seems SOOOOO edited.

For example....everytime Chase says something that "might bring down the show" his back is ALWAYS to the camera.

Or last show where LV wasn't even at the challenge because he had already been "voted" out.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Chase is somehow less compelling than the previous Schmos. I don't know if it's editing, or everything just seems too contrived, or if he just seems less relatable somehow.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm still enjoying it, but I see what you are all feeling. I think I'd attribute it to:

1. The reality genre is more stale now, so a parody of it is going to come off feeling stale too.

2. The circumstances they are presenting to Chase, so far, seem relatively tame in comparison to some of the ludicrous stuff from past seasons. And everyone seems so cautious. Hopefully each episode will continue to ramp up.

3. The show greatly overplays events that wind up having little payoff. It's done intentionally, because it is lampooning the reality genre which is very guilty of doing the same. But the bottom line is the show suffers for it - it feels like there's 20 minutes of material stretched and duplicated to fill the hour. That doesn't make for compelling viewing.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> 2. The circumstances they are presenting to Chase, so far, seem relatively tame in comparison to some of the ludicrous stuff from past seasons. And everyone seems so cautious. Hopefully each episode will continue to ramp up.


We're going to search out the prior seasons once this one is over and watch. It's hard to imagine they were more over the top than this one without tipping off the Schmo.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> We're going to search out the prior seasons once this one is over and watch. It's hard to imagine they were more over the top than this one without tipping off the Schmo.


They're definitely worth watching and I don't want to spoil anything for you. As a reminder to everyone else of how crazy things were right from the start of S01E01, here's the recap:



Spoiler



Viewers meet Matt Kennedy Gould, the unknowing mark on a phony reality program called Lap of Luxury. He meets the various other players of the show, who, unbeknownst to him, are all secretly actors and actresses working from a script. Things get started right away with the first "Pampering Competition," a game in which everyone dresses up in each other's undergarments. The game is rigged so that Matt will lose and he is forced wear Kip's for the rest of the day.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

This season may be hard to watch for those of us used to the first two seasons. It's tough not to think that they're trying too hard to make Chase into Matt 2013.

So, maybe that's why there's "something missing" for me, as a big fan of seasons 1-2. I spend half the episodes trying to separate Chase from Matt in my head...since he's presented in a similar fashion. Understand? 

My guess on the "it's a setup" intra-show cliffhanger...that Chase thinks the situation was set up as a challenge. He may even realize/think/guess that "P-Nut" isn't real or maybe even all of the "convicts" are not real...brought to the "Full Bounty" show to test the contestants, not brought to "The Joe Schmo Show" to mess with Chase.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

Anyone else catch the interpreter (Fred Cross) as the photographer at Angela's kids 1st birthday "party" on the 1/31 episode of The Office ??????


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They're definitely using false editing in several places to make his 'outrage/suspicions' seem bigger than they end up being. (I've only seen through ep 4 so far).

The "deaf" chick really needs to practice more though.. Jeez, answering when she was doing the handstand pushup..??


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Everybody is giving her crap, but playing deaf or blind is one thing, remembering to do it around 16 hours a day is another.

In most situations if they forget or screw up the director yells cut, they reset, they do it again.

That's not an option here. To me she has the hardest role to do.

Also if you watch with the dummy, she never speaks over her interpreter, and he's always out of eyeshot for her.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Langree said:


> Everybody is giving her crap, but playing deaf or blind is one thing, remembering to do it around 16 hours a day is another.
> 
> In most situations if they forget or screw up the director yells cut, they reset, they do it again.
> 
> ...


I agree - it must be tough not to slip.

(She did repeatedly speak over her interpreter, to great comedic effect, the first time she put on a show, while the interpreter hid behind the couch).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Langree said:


> Everybody is giving her crap, but playing deaf or blind is one thing, remembering to do it around 16 hours a day is another.
> 
> In most situations if they forget or screw up the director yells cut, they reset, they do it again.
> 
> ...


I told my buddy that she absolutely has the hardest job of all of them. How on earth do you train yourself not to react when somebody talks to you?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I told my buddy that she absolutely has the hardest job of all of them. How on earth do you train yourself not to react when somebody talks to you?


Just have to train yourself to act like a 13 year old daughter.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I told my buddy that she absolutely has the hardest job of all of them. How on earth do you train yourself not to react when somebody talks to you?


Or when an unexpected loud noise happens nearby


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

It seemed like the commercial they filmed was done after a couple of future eliminations or did I miss something?

I'm curious as to who he was writing the letter to. The way they edited it definitely made it look like he's sensing what's going on.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Azlen said:


> It seemed like the commercial they filmed was done after a couple of future eliminations or did I miss something?


That was my impression as well. Dragon Lady _and_ the Merry Widow were missing.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't think they were able to read what he was writing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Azlen said:


> It seemed like the commercial they filmed was done after a couple of future eliminations or did I miss something?..


Yeah...it's getting silly at this point. ANOTHER challange where somebody was missing (the one chick was upset and locked in her room so that explains her, but Skylar was just MISSING). Either they have the world's worst editors or they just don't really give a crap, but it is killing this season for me.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> I don't think they were able to read what he was writing.


Sure they could. At the very end you could even read it if you paused it and looked at it upside down like that one guy in the control room did. 
In any case, all this is drama induced via editing. If you can read it, you can see he was writing about the "bomb" that LV dropped on him. And he doesn't understand how he could come out like that on national tv.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Also seemed like to me there was a rather large diary going there....too much for the asking of the paper tablet and mere hours later that many pages written. Possible, of course, but I think it's more creative editing.

I didn't notice LV missing on the obstacle course challenge, but it was so obvious that the widow was missing, that's just bad.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

danterner said:


> I still chuckle each time Lady Liberty's dress opens.


"Lady Liberty, may I come inside you?"


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> "Lady Liberty, may I come inside you?"


This is another thing that bugs me. (boy, this list is growing) At the ceremony, they always say:

"Lady Justice, may I enter you?"

However, in all the promos and bumpers, they keep showing Lorenzo saying "May I come inside you?". I don't recall hearing that on any of the aired shows, though. It's almost as if they shot that separately for pandering purposes only.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought Lamas said that in the first ceremony.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> I thought Lamas said that in the first ceremony.


Nope. I was watching for it and was surprised when during the actual voting he didn't say it. Either they just put it in the promos for a teaser or he's gonna come back before the end of the show for some reason or another and actually say it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They probably shot that before the rest of the show for the promos.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...it's getting silly at this point. ANOTHER challange where somebody was missing (the one chick was upset and locked in her room so that explains her, but Skylar was just MISSING). Either they have the world's worst editors or they just don't really give a crap, but it is killing this season for me.


Maybe that's part of the reality show parody aspect of the show.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I noticed Jake's "did anyone test the cauldron for fire?" had a bleeped expletive in the middle of it when the scene (during an eviction ceremony) actually aired.

But it's a straight "did anyone test the cauldron for fire" since, with no expletive. It's almost like they had Ralph deliver the line again.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not feeling this like I did the first couple of seasons. The cast is fairly amusing but they've clearly bit off more than they can chew with the deaf woman. I can only laugh at the interpreter signing from inside the fountain so many times, and thus far that's all I've found amusing about the entire idea. I am tired of this character being used repeatedly as a reason to have a producer come on camera to say, "OMG THIS MIGHT BE THE END OF THE SHOW." Am I really supposed to care if Chase figures it out?

Rant: Why didn't somebody give Ralph Garman a brief lesson on how to hold a gun? In the sequence where they went to pick up the crack whore (or whatever the hell she was) we see him put his finger on the trigger after he gets the gun back from Chase. He wouldn't do that if he was a real bounty hunter. You put your finger on the trigger when your sights are on target and you're going to shoot. Chase put his fingers around the trigger guard, which wasn't really good either, but I'd say that's a step better than holding the trigger.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm not as critical as the past few posts. I'm enjoying it and the show in general. I know they've taken liberties, but it's entertainment to me. Just not something I am taking too seriously.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

It's hard for some of us season 1/2 diehards not to compare the shows.

I'm still enjoying it, though at times it seems like they're doing this show the way they are based on someone tossing them the JS1/2 DVDs and saying "do something like that".

(And I know JHM worked on the show before.)


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Inundated said:


> It's hard for some of us season 1/2 diehards not to compare the shows.
> 
> I'm still enjoying it, though at times it seems like they're doing this show the way they are based on someone tossing them the JS1/2 DVDs and saying "do something like that".
> 
> (And I know JHM worked on the show before.)


I was very much into season 1/2, but found season 2 to be the lesser of the 3 because the main guy was not as likeable.... I guess I just don't over analyze a show like this... it's entertaining.. it's fun.. the lines are great.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It seems like Chase has mostly figured it out but it's really hard for anybody put into that situation to really do anything about it. 

I'm still enjoying the show though. It's still quite funny and I enjoy seeing the reactions. 

I was LOLing when after the frisking, Randy's lower half is blurred out, and then he goes over to the rest of the group and the other guys are blurred out as well


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> ...I was LOLing when after the frisking, Randy's lower half is blurred out, and then he goes over to the rest of the group and the other guys are blurred out as well


That was great....I was hoping they'd blur out the girls too and have everybody blurred out.

btw...they would have had to blur me too when I watched it! lol


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I missed recording the episode because of a conflict, I'm surprised they don't re-air the episode like most cable stations. I can watch it online though.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> That was great....I was hoping they'd blur out the girls too and have everybody blurred out.
> 
> btw...they would have had to blur me too when I watched it! lol


Season 1, hands on a high-priced hooker challenge - I think there quite a bit of mosaic/pixellation on that one also - at one piont the whole screen is just a 16x16 grid of pixels. Or maybe i'm confusing another overly-pixellated challenge from season 2.

Edit: Ah, yes.. S1 had a funny moment where one of the heavier guys had a pixelated chest. S2 had an episode with models doing unspeakable things with some crazy full screen mosaic going on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I missed recording the episode because of a conflict, I'm surprised they don't re-air the episode like most cable stations. I can watch it online though.


This show is available on Comcast On Demand.. And it seems to me they have more back episodes than they do for other shows. I think at LEAST 4.. maybe the whole season.

Oh, and you CAN FF through the commercials on this one.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> Edit: Ah, yes.. S1 had a funny moment where one of the heavier guys had a pixelated chest.


It was "Brian, the buddy"'s below the belt regions, and it was even used in the S1 thread by a certain co-executive producer/TCF member to prove his legitimacy in the thread...by posting about it in advance.

(And it was later discussed in the thread by Brian himself, in his TCF incarnation. Go see his standup shows, I wish I could.)

I think someone, maybe Brian himself (?), said that pixellation was as important an invention as fire in that case. 

Come to think of it, I think Brian got NipplaObscura at least once in S1.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I want to play the frisking game with Wanda.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....I really expected more content from the "buddy" guy. They really haven't shown him doing much of anything.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Unless they're keeping him for later.

The actor playing Allen is actually Rob Belushi - Jim's son.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Seems like the buddy character's job would be to be with the guy, get him to confide in the buddy, so the producers know what the schmo is thinking, and then the producers could ratchet up or down the stories. If Belushi had accomplished his job, they wouldn't constantly be worrying about what Chase is thinking and trying to read his diary upside down on a television screen.

Of course, giving the actor and producers the benefit of the doubt, they probably do know all this and the editing and worrying is all for our benefit.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

mattack said:


> This show is available on Comcast On Demand.. And it seems to me they have more back episodes than they do for other shows. I think at LEAST 4.. maybe the whole season.
> 
> Oh, and you CAN FF through the commercials on this one.


Thanks DTV has it too, although this one is not yet available.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Thanks DTV has it too, although this one is not yet available.


There's a three day delay before the episodes are posted online, so it's probably be same there.

They usually show up very late Friday or Saturday, IIRC.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Inundated said:


> There's a three day delay before the episodes are posted online, so it's probably be same there.
> 
> They usually show up very late Friday or Saturday, IIRC.


Ok Thanks, that's what I was hoping.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I believe they put the show up exactly three days after the last airing, which would be early morning Eastern Time on Friday night/Saturday AM. I am not at a computer to be able to check if it's up yet...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

rimler said:


> Seems like the buddy character's job would be to be with the guy, get him to confide in the buddy, so the producers know what the schmo is thinking, and then the producers could ratchet up or down the stories. If Belushi had accomplished his job, they wouldn't constantly be worrying about what Chase is thinking and trying to read his diary upside down on a television screen.
> 
> Of course, giving the actor and producers the benefit of the doubt, they probably do know all this and the editing and worrying is all for our benefit.


What I find entertaining is seeing shots of the producers in the control room and someone saying "he's on to us!" and you can easily tell that no one actually said that and it was dubbed in. At least drop it in when one of the producers is covering their mouth or it is slightly blocked by their shoulder.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Einselen said:


> *What I find entertaining* is seeing shots of the producers in the control room and someone saying "he's on to us!" and you can easily tell that no one actually said that and it was dubbed in. At least drop it in when one of the producers is covering their mouth or it is slightly blocked by their shoulder.


Are you really advocating for the show to be less entertaining?

It's done the way you describe intentionally, as a joke, because it is entertaining.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

danterner said:


> Are you really advocating for the show to be less entertaining?
> 
> It's done the way you describe intentionally, as a joke, because it is entertaining.


True. The show is all about mocking realty shows, I say they keep it.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> It seems like Chase has mostly figured it out but it's really hard for anybody put into that situation to really do anything about it.


This.

Unlike Matt, Tim, Amanda or even Ingrid, Chase actually suspects now two of the characters as being actors (Allison and Skylar). In very specific terms.

But...what's he going to do? Shout it out?

Even when Ingrid figured it all out, she wasn't saying her housemates "were actors".

BTW, on Matt's Facebook timeline, there's a picture of him with Chase...both smiling.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WOW.....if you wan't to see MORE of the widow...you should have watched this week's episode of Califirnicaton for a very long topless scene. It took me 10 minutes to figure out where I had seen her before.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, clearly we must find whoever is doing these paintings and commission something.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I was gagging watching Belushi drink the shake.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

I suspect this show fell apart during the shooting because Chase figured the whole thing out and just played along. I think they had enough film cuts of his interviews talking about the challenges, immunity, alliances, etc, to put together episodes, but they had to really slice and dice to come up with enough footage to keep the show moving. This is why there's so many "continuity errors" like people suddenly missing from challenges or footage around the house, Chase's injuries coming and going, clothing changing constantly. We are seeing a lot of film of the producers talking and filling time.

I also don't buy the whole "we had 30 minutes to rehearse/put together the challenge" thing. They are in that house for weeks and weeks, with dozens and dozens of people involved. Fake some sort of emergency with someone and "shut down" the shooting for a morning. Pull everyone away one at a time and see what they can drink or suffer through without blowing it. That said, NO WAY that Karlee the real person melts down in that fake coffin and "ruins" the challenge for the whole show. She wasn't really even going to be buried alive for 2 minutes, they started the timer as soon as the lid went on. And she melts down and they gotta "GET HER OUTTA THERE!" but she still stays in character? C'mon.

Now we get the "audience swerve" of the returning contestant being Lorenzo and not Randy. That is very telling to me that we are as much the mark as Chase is. That kind of stuff didn't happen in JS1 because Matt didn't catch on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rimler said:


> I suspect this show fell apart during the shooting because Chase figured the whole thing out and just played along. I think they had enough film cuts of his interviews talking about the challenges, immunity, alliances, etc, to put together episodes, but they had to really slice and dice to come up with enough footage to keep the show moving. This is why there's so many "continuity errors" like people suddenly missing from challenges or footage around the house, Chase's injuries coming and going, clothing changing constantly. We are seeing a lot of film of the producers talking and filling time.
> 
> I also don't buy the whole "we had 30 minutes to rehearse/put together the challenge" thing. They are in that house for weeks and weeks, with dozens and dozens of people involved. Fake some sort of emergency with someone and "shut down" the shooting for a morning. Pull everyone away one at a time and see what they can drink or suffer through without blowing it. That said, NO WAY that Karlee the real person melts down in that fake coffin and "ruins" the challenge for the whole show. She wasn't really even going to be buried alive for 2 minutes, they started the timer as soon as the lid went on. And she melts down and they gotta "GET HER OUTTA THERE!" but she still stays in character? C'mon.
> 
> Now we get the "audience swerve" of the returning contestant being Lorenzo and not Randy. That is very telling to me that we are as much the mark as Chase is. That kind of stuff didn't happen in JS1 because Matt didn't catch on.


Well put.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really think the next season should be played on the actors. Let Joe be someone who's in on the joke. Imagine what you could get paid actors to do in the name of trying to convince the Schmo that it's all real.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I do agree that we are seeing WAY too much of the producers.

I'm going to miss the dude in the fountain. that always cracked me up!


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Well put.


Hey, thanks! 

All that said, I'm still watching. It's still enjoyable, mindless TV with a few laughs. Although it will REALLY go down without the interpreter.

BTW, the Mr. Wentworth the dummy got a longer appearance this week. Still laugh over that...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I have certain "favorites" in the cast.

Stan, definitely. And not just because he stands in the fountain!

Of course, Jake/Ralph.

A notch below that, Chico.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I was talking to someone about it today and was saying that in season 1 and 2, I believed what the producers told the viewers. In this one, I doubt everything they say.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> I was talking to someone about it today and was saying that in season 1 and 2, I believed what the producers told the viewers. In this one, I doubt everything they say.


That's a good point too...

That being said...of course I'm still watching.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw.....I MISS WANDA!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I admit I don't have this completely thought out, and I realize the actors DO have to improvise to deal with the Schmo.. But I guess I wish it were SLIGHTLY more real somehow. That is, maybe have real challenges, and the actors have to still compete truthfully. They would still be the cliche reality show 'characters'. but have to actually compete.

(I'm still at least one ep back.)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I missed recording the episode because of a conflict, I'm surprised they don't re-air the episode like most cable stations. I can watch it online though.


They did reair it after the first couple episodes. Cable channels dont cancel shows often but when they stop rerunning episodes you know the show has really low ratings and won't come back. I have seen this with many shows on various networks that all normally rerun episodes of shows 2-5 times a week. This happened for js3 for the first three weeks or so but then when scheduling it I saw they no longer reran it. No current episodes, no mini marathons nada. This means there will be no js4 and of you can't catch it own the only air time you have to go on demand or website.

I at least appreciate most cable nets will air shows with no ratings through their run even if they don't air repeats. Like I said though you watch a show with repeats that then stops you know the network is burning it off and will not waste rerun slots with it.

I have enjoyed the show but I checked the cable ratings the first few weeks and I don't think it ever showed up which means it had a .3 or lower rating.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I saw one ratings story earlier, and it wasn't a pretty sight for JS3. Can't find any ratings stories recently.

I did see this AP story on Rob Belushi and his famous acting family, which mentions the show prominently:

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...ather-uncle-with-the-joe-schmo-show-1.4667001


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody see Skylar on Californication this week? If you haven't...record it....you will not be sorry!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Anybody see Skylar on Californication this week? If you haven't...record it....you will not be sorry!


It wasn't the most recent episode but the one before that I believe. They were on the plane for the whole time in the last episode.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I knew from day 1 that Lorenzo would be coming back. I am convinced his return was always planned and didn't come about because Garmin had a brilliant "OMG, let's give someone else the power to bring someone back idea". 

I also don't believe Karlee was truly so freaked out that they couldn't keep her in there another 30 seconds or whatever.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> btw.....I MISS WANDA!!!


Amanda Landry! Got her Bachelor's of International Business from California State. She was MagnaFlow's SEMA 2010 girl when doing spokesmodeling and you may remember her in a DirecTV ad from a few years ago where there was a will reading and she was the trophy wife, Angel.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Amanda Landry! Got her Bachelor's of International Business from California State. She was MagnaFlow's SEMA 2010 girl when doing spokesmodeling and you may remember her in a DirecTV ad from a few years ago where there was a will reading and she was the trophy wife, Angel.


I love/hate that she's just vanished from the show without any acknowledgement.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

My take...

In S1 and S2, everything kinda happened a lot more organically with respect to our experience as viewers. In this season, it seems like they are trying way to had to "sell it" to us. I wonder if they just didn't manage to get as much good footage this time around as they did before, and this is what they had to do to put together something airable.

Also, I think the major flaw overall is that they went with the same S1/S2 forumla of having archetype characters, but didn't really take into consideration that those characters didn't necessarily make sense as contestants in the context of a reality show about becoming a bounty hunter. With a generic romance reality show like they had in the first two seasons, you have a lot of flexibility with character types that you just don't have with a show like The Full Bounty.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I want that llama.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The llama thing was so funny. The llama was right in his face while he was talking to it  And also funny that Chase really did seem to enjoy the llama and think it's cool to be able to take it home with him to Pittsburg!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Speaking as someone who missed the first two seasons, I'm still enjoying this quite a lot. Yeah, I get that I'm a Schmo, too, but I still laugh all the way through each week's episode. 

Really looking forward to the reveal next week!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Anybody see Skylar on Californication this week? If you haven't...record it....you will not be sorry!


If you can't record it, Google Image Search is your friend.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

We finally saw the "may I come inside you" line as part of the show.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

They made such a big deal about having to convince Chase to vote Chico instead of Lorenzo. Oh, the whole thing is going to fall apart if we can't talk Chase out of getting rid of Lorenzo.  It was all fake drama though. All they had to do was have Best Friend Guy and Lorenzo vote Chico, Chico vote best friend guy and Chase vote for Lorenzo if he wants to. Same ending = Chico gone. 

I get annoyed with how much the producers try to fool us into thinking we are watching something we aren't. I feel like they are insulting out intelligence and treating us (the audience) like the schmos. I never felt that way with Schmo 1.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

tiams said:


> They made such a big deal about having to convince Chase to vote Chico instead of Lorenzo. Oh, the whole thing is going to fall apart if we can't talk Chase out of getting rid of Lorenzo.  It was all fake drama though. All they had to do was have Best Friend Guy and Lorenzo vote Chico, Chico vote best friend guy and Chase vote for Lorenzo if he wants to. Same ending = Chico gone.
> 
> I get annoyed with how much the producers try to fool us into thinking we are watching something we aren't. I feel like they are insulting out intelligence and treating us (the audience) like the schmos. I never felt that way with Schmo 1.


I think I remember them saying that they didn't want 'best friend guy' to vote differently from Chase, because they wanted Chase to feel secure in his alliance with him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dbranco said:


> I think I remember them saying that they didn't want 'best friend guy' to vote differently from Chase, because they wanted Chase to feel secure in his alliance with him.


Exactly. Chase is supposed to believe he's in control of his alliance, so if Allen turns on him and votes someone different, it's going to screw up what they've planned. Remember, the producers scripted this whole thing out in advance so they know roughly what they want to happen each episode.

If any of you are interested, show runner J. Holland Moore has been appearing weekly on the RFF Radio Reality TV podcast. He's provided lots of interesting behind-the-scenes info. They record on Monday nights and you can listen live, or you can download the show the next day. I think Ralph Garman is supposed to join them tonight.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Listened to the RFF Radio Reality TV Podcast interview with Ralph Garman this morning. Very fun. Check it out at http://www.rffradio.com/


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. Chase is supposed to believe he's in control of his alliance, so if Allen turns on him and votes someone different, it's going to screw up what they've planned. Remember, the producers scripted this whole thing out in advance so they know roughly what they want to happen each episode.
> 
> If any of you are interested, show runner J. Holland Moore has been appearing weekly on the RFF Radio Reality TV podcast. He's provided lots of interesting behind-the-scenes info. They record on Monday nights and you can listen live, or you can download the show the next day. I think Ralph Garman is supposed to join them tonight.


Ok, I will buy that they want Chase to feel he is controlling Allen. But if Allen votes a different way from Chase it doesn't screw up the pre-scripted ending. The result would have been the same, so the producer telling the camera how imperative it is that Chase vote Chico and not Lorenzo or else the whole project is in ruins was just more fake drama for the audience. It is another example of how the premise has switched from being about tricking the schmo into tricking the audience. An audience that is too smart for what they are trying to feed us.

I still like the show and am looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> Ok, I will buy that they want Chase to feel he is controlling Allen. But if Allen votes a different way from Chase it doesn't screw up the pre-scripted ending. The result would have been the same, so the producer telling the camera how imperative it is that Chase vote Chico and not Lorenzo or else the whole project is in ruins was just more fake drama for the audience. It is another example of how the premise has switched from being about tricking the schmo into tricking the audience. An audience that is too smart for what they are trying to feed us.
> 
> I still like the show and am looking forward to the reveal.


I disagree. I still think it was important in the producers minds that Chase think his alliance with Allen was solid. We don't know what is planned for the final episode, but it apparently requires Chase to trust Allen.

I don't think it was all about just making sure Chico was the one that went home. Remember, they have the show scripted all the way to the end, and Chase already threw a wrench into their plans when he eliminated Randy before the finale. The producers have described the process of writing the show like writing the script for a sitcom except for there is one character they don't get to write and they have no idea what that character is going to say or do. The producers were planning on the final episode being Chase, Allen, and Randy. With Randy gone, they've already got a wild card in Lorenzo. If the finale ended up being Chase, Lorenzo, and Chico, with Chase not trusting either of the remaining players, that would have seriously messed with what they have planned.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I disagree. I still think it was important in the producers minds that Chase think his alliance with Allen was solid. We don't know what is planned for the final episode, but it apparently requires Chase to trust Allen.
> 
> I don't think it was all about just making sure Chico was the one that went home. Remember, they have the show scripted all the way to the end, and Chase already threw a wrench into their plans when he eliminated Randy before the finale. The producers have described the process of writing the show like writing the script for a sitcom except for there is one character they don't get to write and they have no idea what that character is going to say or do. The producers were planning on the final episode being Chase, Allen, and Randy. With Randy gone, they've already got a wild card in Lorenzo. If the finale ended up being Chase, Lorenzo, and Chico, with Chase not trusting either of the remaining players, that would have seriously messed with what they have planned.


If they wanted Randy and not Lorenzo, then why didn't they just have Chico bring back Randy when he was given the power?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was certain that Wanda was going to be behind that door for Chase to Tase!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I was certain that Wanda was going to be behind that door for Chase to Tase!


ooooooh, that would have been good!!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tiams said:


> If they wanted Randy and not Lorenzo, then why didn't they just have Chico bring back Randy when he was given the power?


I'm sure Chase would have been majorly p/o'd if they'd done that.

I would bet returning Lamas was always the Plan B if Chase voted Randy off.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Listened to the RFF Radio Reality TV Podcast interview with Ralph Garman this morning. Very fun. Check it out at http://www.rffradio.com/


Thanks for the link; I'm listening to it now and enjoying it


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Another thing I think they missed that would have been funny is if Lamas had asked Chase for the room back again!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> If they wanted Randy and not Lorenzo, then why didn't they just have Chico bring back Randy when he was given the power?


I think they were afraid Chase would think that was too contrived, since he'd only minutes before chosen to eliminate Randy.

However, this is in a show where Chase was supposedly allowed to move from final four to final three just because he was the first to raise his hand. So I guess there's nothing that's too contrived.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> Thanks for the link; I'm listening to it now and enjoying it


Go back to several of the recent episodes. I think showrunner J. Holland Moore has been on about 4 of the last 5 weeks, if I remember right. He's provided some great insight about the show.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

The reveal with the wife was beautiful.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was dissapointed they never had the friend turn on him during the entire show. 

Was good to see Wanda back!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It was a little underwhelming the way they told him but I agree having his wife dress up as Lady Justice was a fun touch  It really seemed like Chase didn't really know what to think. I couldn't tell if he was upset or happy when he kept covering his face.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was a little underwhelmed about the reveal.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The reveal was very similar to how they did it in season 1. The real difference was in the reaction of the Schmo. MKG was very demonstrative and Chase was trying to hold in his emotions a bit more. I re watched the season 1 reveal right after watching this season's last night and was really surprised at how similar the script actually was.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I would have had the best friend be the deciding vote and have him vote for Lorenzo!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

This episode should have been longer. It felt like they were cramming two episodes into one hour. (The first episode being the The Full Bounty, and the second being the aftermath.)

Also, right before the reveal, they really should have taken the level of absurdity to a whole new level, since there's little to lose at that point.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I felt so bad for him when he started to cry but happy he held it together. $100K will calm your nerves just a bit.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions Chase went through in about a five-minute period. First, he thinks he's going to win the show. Then he thinks Jake is going to eliminate him. Then he loses to a player that was barely in the game at all and the $100k is lost. Then he finds out everyone is an actor and he feels like he's the butt of some huge joke. Then Jake explains that they did it all for Chase's benefit, and gives Chase $100k. Then Chase finds out his wife is there. What a ride that must have been.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions Chase went through in about a five-minute period. First, he thinks he's going to win the show. Then he thinks Jake is going to eliminate him. Then he loses to a player that was barely in the game at all and the $100k is lost. Then he finds out everyone is an actor and he feels like he's the butt of some huge joke. Then Jake explains that they did it all for Chase's benefit, and gives Chase $100k. Then Chase finds out his wife is there. What a ride that must have been.


+1 
I loved the Reveal and was so happy for Chase. He was a good Shmoe.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

My recording cut off at the end, but just by a minute or two (I assume). On the whole, I enjoyed the season a lot. I wish we had seen more of the ventriloquist dummy - that was the funniest part. I kind of feel like they never pushed it as far over the top as they could have. They should have done the reveal by arranging something so outlandish he'd have no choice but to correctly conclude what was really happening and then just be ready with bells and confetti once he correctly announces his suspicion, or something like that.

I'd be curious to read his journal.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I wish they'd done more of an after show, and an interview with Chase a few days later once everything had settled down.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MrGreg said:


> I wish they'd done more of an after show, and an interview with Chase a few days later once everything had settled down.


The producer is going to be on the next episode of RFF Radio's Reality TV podcast, and he'll likely have some cast members on the line as well. I know Rob and Trevor really want to get Chase in an interview, so if Chase is granting interviews, he may make an appearance there sometime soon.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I liked the reveal the first time, when it was MKG.



I still like Chase and still think it was a good season. But it was tough to watch Chase near tears until he realizes he actually wins the $100K...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Listened to the RFF Radio Reality TV Podcast interview with Ralph Garman this morning. Very fun. Check it out at http://www.rffradio.com/


He started out on episode 380. (I only found out about it via this thread and narrowed in on that ep quickly.)

The show is entertaining, but I'll probably skip talk of a lot of the shows. Even at 2x, there's quite a bit of rambling!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions Chase went through in about a five-minute period. First, he thinks he's going to win the show. Then he thinks Jake is going to eliminate him. Then he loses to a player that was barely in the game at all and the $100k is lost. Then he finds out everyone is an actor and he feels like he's the butt of some huge joke. Then Jake explains that they did it all for Chase's benefit, and gives Chase $100k. Then Chase finds out his wife is there. What a ride that must have been.


Exactly what I was thinking. Taking all of that into account, it was a great reveal. Chase almost had me tearing up at the end there.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I did like them bringing his wife there. That was very, very touching.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was dissapointed that the interpretur was NOT in the fountain for the finale....that was my favorite part of every episode...for some reason it just cracked me up!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I was dissapointed that the interpretur was NOT in the fountain for the finale....that was my favorite part of every episode...for some reason it just cracked me up!


I noticed that too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Semi-tangent, on the podcast it's hilarious how they are talking about how this must be getting really high ratings, etc.. (and IIRC, we know it's not since they took away the reruns of the episodes that were happening before.)

Also, they're acting like it's way better than the previous seasons. I think it's still very entertaining, but not as good. CLOSE, but not as good.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

One of the biggest problems is with reality tv today it is not really possible to spoof it. There is so much ridiculous stuff on now that trying to make stuff up to be outrageous is nearly impossible. Look how absurd a mainstream show like The Bachelor is.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

marksman said:


> One of the biggest problems is with reality tv today it is not really possible to spoof it. There is so much ridiculous stuff on now that trying to make stuff up to be outrageous is nearly impossible. Look how absurd a mainstream show like The Bachelor is.


Check out burning love.


----------

